# £1000-1200 on a Turbo diesel?



## dionbee93 (Aug 11, 2008)

As title i don't want to be running my Fiesta ST through the winter so i'm looking at buying a diesel for commuting to work/back with.. No real criteria other than that, no hatchbacks ideally..

Any reccomendations? Anybody have something like an xsara hdi, passat, octavia. 320d? Etc.. 

Thanks in advance.

Dion


----------



## Cuffy (Oct 7, 2015)

I'd suggest looking at a Saab, comfy, well equipped, well built. Good example in this thread.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=371399

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Why don't you want to use it through winter? Purely to protect the vehicle from salt etc?

Sutty


----------



## dionbee93 (Aug 11, 2008)

Saab's i have been looking at - seen an estate fairly local - viewing thatt tomorrow, they seem to be very well equipped for the prices they go for.

As for not using it over winter - yes.. Its only a year old and the first new car i've ever bought. i like to keep it protected and do as much as i can to keep it tidy.

Dion


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

I've got saab 93 estate.
Nothing special tbh but it does everything I need to to and also comes kitted out compared to similar cars for the price when I bought it, over your budget put you can find them cheaper!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

At £1000-1200 I wouldn't be looking at anything turbocharged or diesel.

Something a bit basic and Japanese is the most likely way to still find something reliable.

Personally I'd grin and bear the winter weather. If you want to avoid salt and grit you'll have to put the car off the road for 6 months a year. A Fiesta ST is an every day car.

The running costs of a second car soon add up too.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Something like this perhaps

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...lynew,used&body-type=saloon&logcode=p&adPos=3


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

DLGWRX02 said:


> Something like this perhaps
> 
> http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...lynew,used&body-type=saloon&logcode=p&adPos=3


I've had 2 407s, both 2.0 hdi. No real problems, decent mpg and handle fairly smartly for a fatty too.

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## dionbee93 (Aug 11, 2008)

407s i hadn't thought about to be honest. I'll have a look at some others tonight. 

As for second car costs it's only tax as i'm on a traders policy so doesn't affect me that much really. I just want to keep the fiesta tidy.

Really appreciate the ideas upto now,

Dion


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

dionbee93 said:


> Saab's i have been looking at - seen an estate fairly local - viewing thatt tomorrow, they seem to be very well equipped for the prices they go for.
> 
> As for not using it over winter - yes.. Its only a year old and the first new car i've ever bought. i like to keep it protected and do as much as i can to keep it tidy.
> 
> Dion


Surely driving it more in the winter makes it dirtier quicker and then you can get on with keeping it tidy more often.

May as well just not buy a car if you aren't going to drive it!!

Winter isn't going to do anything to make a car "untidy", whatever that means in the first place.

I drive all year around and never thought "oh dear this winter has proper wrecked my car and it's so untidy!!"


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

as above with the HDI engines, I also have the ST and decided to buy another fiesta, 1.6 Tdci which is pretty much same engine as in the peugeot and citroens, might prob want one with lower miles on than mine though so may need a bit older, bought with 125k on and currently coming up to 138k, few niggly problems but nothing too expensive and most stuff ive done myself, does around the 57mpg mark and is £30 a year to tax, certainly cheap motoring, cost me around £1600 around 18 months ago and i really enjoy driving it.


----------



## dionbee93 (Aug 11, 2008)

Rayaan said:


> Surely driving it more in the winter makes it dirtier quicker and then you can get on with keeping it tidy more often.
> 
> May as well just not buy a car if you aren't going to drive it!!
> 
> ...


I've bought it to use as a 'sunday' or special car if you like.. A car that i look forward to taking it for a drive etc. i know its only a fiesta - but for me it's a lot of money and i want to look after my investment.

I live in North Wales and use the little country lanes everyday and believe me, water dragged gravel covered lanes, mud, grit and crap really does bring you down after a while and trees/hedges don't tend to be cut from the summer onwards so drags the side of the car etc. Would be heartbraking running it through winter. Hope that explains it.

Dion


----------



## dionbee93 (Aug 11, 2008)

Christian6984 said:


> as above with the HDI engines, I also have the ST and decided to buy another fiesta, 1.6 Tdci which is pretty much same engine as in the peugeot and citroens, might prob want one with lower miles on than mine though so may need a bit older, bought with 125k on and currently coming up to 138k, few niggly problems but nothing too expensive and most stuff ive done myself, does around the 57mpg mark and is £30 a year to tax, certainly cheap motoring, cost me around £1600 around 18 months ago and i really enjoy driving it.


Christian, that's the same as i have - mine's an ST3 in spirit blue with the mountune kit and miltek exhaust!

Mileage wouldn't bother me, had passats in the past with 200k etc, aslong as it's a strong enough car - i'm happy.

Dion


----------



## 11alan111 (Dec 29, 2011)

*ref saab*

i have owned several PROPER saabs and when i bought the 93 estate it was cheap and nasty compared to when saab built them,gm cut too many corners building them and the diesel engine is fiat.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

dionbee93 said:


> Christian, that's the same as i have - mine's an ST3 in spirit blue with the mountune kit and miltek exhaust!
> 
> Mileage wouldn't bother me, had passats in the past with 200k etc, aslong as it's a strong enough car - i'm happy.
> 
> Dion


my dad has the berlingo van same year with the 1.6hdi but he has 75bhp and the fiesta has 90, really wanted it over the 1.4 Tdci Fiesta. Neither has has anything serious engine wise, I looked at lower mileage 1.6's the other day and they are expensive so prob sticking with this one, I did pads and discs myself, i do oil and filter myself every 5k miles. The rear exhaust was rotten that got replaced, brake servo went which was a bit scary, it has also had the injectors seals done. Probably biggest cost was 4 new tyres when i got it as 3 of 4 were low when i got it, got some money off as no spare wheel and the best one on it went onto that rim. The guy i bought it off also was reluctant to knock of money as it was on the money at the time and he also hadnt checked the service history as Cambelt was done year previously (told him that after id paid him :lol Other than that cant fault it, few dents and a crack in front bumper but really for the age and miles is a very tidy car and can put my mind at ease leaving it in the supermarket car park where i work :doublesho something i cant say with the ST, mine is also an ST-3, no mountune... yet, only thing ive changed is a short aerial because of garage door and changed the orange indicator bulbs, clear would have done but mine are blue, not everyones taste but much nicer than the tango effect.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Also the best thing that is really progress is the front bulbs are easier to change on the mk7 than the 6.5, getting the headlights in and out of that is a bit fidly, also didnt like the orange bulbs one that but you have split the headlights to get them


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

OP, I can totally understand why you wouldn't want to use your shiny car through winter. Mainly because I've done the same for years. Nothing worse than driving your car and cringing as it gets peppered with salt and other assorted sh!te!

As for my vote, for that money I'd go with a Saab 9-3. I bought one late last year, it was a 1.9tdi and was the 150bhp engine, it pulled very well and on a run was ridiculously good on fuel. Everything inside the car worked, it drove well and I really enjoyed owning it. I spent a few quid on having it serviced and I chose to have the steering wrack replaced as it had a leak but I could have kept topping up the power steering fluid and carried on if needed. Sold the car for £200 more than I paid for it and it had 140k on the clock at that point!










Although I only had it a short while, the only reason I sold it was that I was in a position to spend a bit more cash on a daily driver. Otherwise it would be powering on!


----------



## Mike_Wizz (Aug 5, 2013)

9-3's also go on forever!! 200k is just broken in lol.. they get the normal egr dpf problems.. they also like to break springs. Apart from that there's nothing much..

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Look at the Korean / Japanese stuff, there are some cheap deals to be had, and most are very reliable.
Don't overlook the petrol offers, as many do more than 45 mpg.
If you don't do interstellar distances, it may be more cost effective, and more offers in that.

Good on you, to keep your car new, and avoid the mess on the roads.
Nothing wrong with loving your first new car ( and hopefully many more after that)


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

At that price point I'd be looking Jap/Korean too.


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Vw bora, mate has had his for 10 years and spent next to nothing on it, his is the 1.9tdi 130 pd engine with about 120k on it and it still pulls really well.


----------



## dionbee93 (Aug 11, 2008)

Bit of a weird one.. Was talking to a friend last night about going to see the Saab, mentioning it was basically a vectra with a nicer shell and interior etc. and he said 
"ooh, I've got a Vectra for sale.."

So there we have it:
2004 (53) Vectra 2.0 Turbo Diesel
Standard alloys etc.
160K Miles, Just been serviced a few months back

Grand sum of £300!

A bit of a project (Needs a couple of tyres, a quick tidy up on a few areas) but will make an awesome work horse but best of all.... It's BLACK and I've just bought myself a new Megs V2 - Will be the perfect car to play with and try correcting.

Thanks to all for their help and advice - really appreciate it, Will pop up a project thread up soon

Dion


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Tread carefully paying around that ***** for a turbo diesel. There is a lot more to go wrong in these sorts of cars when they get to this price point/ age. Injectors, turbos, clutches dpfs etc are all fairly expensive items to replace. 

I have to agree with Kerr though. An st is an everyday car. Wife has one. It gets cared for like every other car.


----------



## Mike_Wizz (Aug 5, 2013)

You say that but that's low miles for the engine, they regularly go over 200k. My saab has done 245k and is still okay (touch wood) and mines a 56 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## insanejim69 (Nov 13, 2011)

dionbee93 said:


> Bit of a weird one.. Was talking to a friend last night about going to see the Saab, mentioning it was basically a vectra with a nicer shell and interior etc. and he said
> "ooh, I've got a Vectra for sale.."
> 
> So there we have it:
> ...


The 2.0DTi engine is pretty bomb proof tbh, no dpf to worry about, gearboxes are solid. At that miles though a clutch could be needed soon unless its been done at some point. Everything else is dirt cheap to replace. Even disc and pads all round is about £60 for all 4 corners !!

James


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Guitarjon said:


> I have to agree with Kerr though. An st is an everyday car. Wife has one. It gets cared for like every other car.


Bit of a hard statement, for some people it is, for some people it isn't.
Some people need to work bloody hard to get the car they like, other people have 5 Porche's in the garage.
And their Ferrari is their daily runabout.
Maybe for you a ST is an everyday car, for people who need to save the last penny to get it, it can be an icon, or something really special.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Caledoniandream said:


> Bit of a hard statement, for some people it is, for some people it isn't.
> Some people need to work bloody hard to get the car they like, other people have 5 Porche's in the garage.
> And their Ferrari is their daily runabout.
> Maybe for you a ST is an everyday car, for people who need to save the last penny to get it, it can be an icon, or something really special.


Well Said :thumb:

yes it is just a fiesta, but I work for a supermarket (as we all know one of the worst places to leave your car for 30 mins while you pick up your shopping so imagine the cars that come and go in 9 hours), the ST is the first new car ive ever owned and my job isn't exactly spectacularly well paid. I like to keep it in the best condition i can as something i think we all strive to do on this site. so considering that i park my little runaround at the top of the car park out of the way in a space that has only one parking space next to it and can tuck it up against bollards to the path down to the entrance leaving ample of room for the car next to me not sure id be so happy to walk out someone had done this to my pride and joy (scuff down the crease of bumper)


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Honestly a 2.0HDi in the older pugs are bomb proof.

Having worked for PSA and have friends that are mechanics at pug and Citroen, non of us can understand how they did so amazingly well with that engine and then the likes of the newer 1.6hdi are popping turbos all over the place.

I've a 206 2.0HDi Eco as our workhorse really and it does 60mpg+ it's done circa 200k and no DPF, no dual-mass...everything is cheap and it's never left us stranded.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

^^^ this. I had a number of 406 2.0 hdi and they were brilliant work horses. I put many hundreds of thousands of miles on them and never had a single problem. They weren't fast, just reliable, comfortable cruisers. You seriously could do worse. I'd have another one in a heartbeat. 

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

^^

Yup, I have a 'Rubble Shifter' 406 Hdi estate 2000 -over 250,000 miles on the clock and still a great car - it has its electric issues - lights on dash for no reason - but that's common pug. - 60mpg, still pulls ok and the great thing for me I can park it absolute anywhere as opposed to the merc which has to find a lonely barren corner of any car park.

Its used as a product testbed, shifts/hauls anything and overall, quite a comfy drive.

You can pick them up for peanuts - Full exec model, leather etc for less than £6/700

I wouldn't get rid of it as theres no point - It just carries on in all weathers and conditions. - Best bit is that it owes me zilch.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

My 406 1.8 petrol was a cracking car. My brother bought it off me and ran it to over 100k. It's still knocking about now, lives near to us. Must be 150/160k on it.


----------



## dionbee93 (Aug 11, 2008)

To be fair I have had a Citroen Xsara Estate a few yrs back with the 2.0 HDi and it was faultless! the clocks didn't work sometimes but that didn't bother me to be honest. Engine pulled brilliantly even at 250K miles. 

Vectra is going on the ramp tonight for inspection - Wish me luck!

Dion


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

I`ll tell you what......a remapped 130 mk4 Golf 1.9 tdi takes some beating as an economical all round car.


----------



## insanejim69 (Nov 13, 2011)

Tuning boxes are pretty good IMO for boosting power in diesels, if you get a decent one, like from a reputable company like DTUK. My Astra 2.0 CDTi 165 had one and made 232BHP and 356lb/ft on the rollers and even got a clean bill of health with the rolling road health check too. Ok it was a heavy car being the Elite model, but it could fairly shift from 2nd gear onwards. And would return 40-50MPG on average all day long. 

So def worth a look at for the Vectra if you feel it needs a wee boost 

James


----------

